# The sails have arrived!



## Sportfishing Golfito (Mar 4, 2009)

Our fishing continues to improve....Talked to the crew today we are now averaging 10 shots a day with sails and a shot at a marlin. There are still a lot of dorado around and some tuna have shown back up to add a little extra action for everyone! Pura Vida!

www.SportfishingGolfito.com


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, very cool... not quite a local offshore report though huh? Admins???


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Concur withMattatoar'slocality statement


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

mods?


----------



## Sportfishing Golfito (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry, guys! Thought I had posted it under out of the area reports but I didn't. If someone has the power to move it please do!

Greg


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

got it covered......


----------

